# bidding roads



## vtdumptrucker (Dec 1, 2011)

I am bidding on plowing and sanding approximately 3.5 miles of road. The roads are wide 35 to 40 feet mostly. They are steep and winding dirt roads. 6 big intersections, 8 culdesacs. The sand is supplied by the association, I just spread it. I have for equipment; single axel ex aot truck with plow,wing,and,sander. one ton dump with sander, f250 with vee plow. Now how do I bid this, hourly, by storm, or by mile or foot. you really have to baby sit this place because of the hills. These roads all go to second homes about 70 homes. What would u charge?

thanks for any help on this.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I use to plow roads for two HOA's, one had about 3miles with four cul-de-sacs and the other had 2miles with two cul-de-sacs. All roads were flat with slight changes in elevation, paved and had no curbing. I used a F-350 with a 8.5 straight blade with wings until I put a 8.2 V with wings on it. I had tiered rates which were in 3" increments starting at 4". I calculated how fast I would be driving while doing the roads, using 2 passes to come up with how much time/cost for the road portion. The cul-de-sacs I look at being similar to small parking lots and used that to determine time/cost. I dropped these customers after a couple years due to I could make more money pushing commercial lots with 2" triggers and did have to deal with the opinions of the homeowners about cost at yearly meetings. It was easy work, almost boring to an extent. I will say plowing paved roads at 15mph accelerates edge wear. Since your scenario is dirt you're going to have to let the ground freeze before you can plow at any real speed early in the season and late in the season when it starts to thaw.


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

What is your plan for pushing the back the windrows? A few good storms and those roads will soon become cow paths, especially with those relatively light trucks. I would be putting something in your bid for that!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Did you contact your insurance agency and ask about plowing roads? Roads Hear are usually by the hour. At least 125.00 per. And its not enough.


----------



## vtdumptrucker (Dec 1, 2011)

ratherbfishin;2002559 said:


> What is your plan for pushing the back the windrows? A few good storms and those roads will soon become cow paths, especially with those relatively light trucks. I would be putting something in your bid for that!


I have a grader with wing I can rent cheap also a small loader I can do the same with.


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

vtdumptrucker;2002665 said:


> I have a grader with wing I can rent cheap also a small loader I can do the same with.


That will do the trick!


----------

